# Help me id my fish...



## High_Body (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys... i picked up a nice piranha at a local store.. i got a good deal on him i believe for 40.00.. the owner said he was a Amazonian Ridge-back Piranha.. i tried searching that and got nothing back.. ive done a little research of my own and im kinda stumped, ive been to other piranha sites (this is by far the best) and they all disagreed on what it was... i went back to the store where i got him just to poke around and they had another one in the tank and this time it was labeled Compressius (SP) and he was 100...
sorry about the phone pics, is the only camera i have... hope you guys can help me out
the first 2 are about 4 months old and the second 2 are about a month old


----------



## Atilla (Feb 13, 2008)

I think probably Sanchezi. Hard to tell though. I'm no expert though, so I wouldn't take my word for it.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It's hard to tell from those pics but it doesn't look like a Sanchezi to me... In the second pic, it looks as if it has bars.... Whatever it is, it looks malnourished.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I say Eigenmanni


----------



## High_Body (Jan 3, 2008)

keep them coming guys... i really want to know what i have here... the pics are kinda deceiving, the bars/spots only really show up when the fish is angled or the light hits him right.. he is normally a silvery color with the faint spots. this was taken a month ago, ive been feeding him salmon and catfish to try to bulk him up a little bit, i just dont want to over feed him.. i dont know if they will just eat everything in sight just because he hes malnourished.. I think the reason i got him for so cheep is because i saved him...

He looks 100X better then when i got him... trust me, he wont go hungry with me around ...

Ill get some better pics when i upgrade him to the 55 gal im picking up this week.. and i can borrow my sisters camera....


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Eigenmanni


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i say a vary hungry Sanchezi get him lots of shrimp he looks thin


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Definitely not a sanchezi. I'm with Giggles and Brace on this one...eigenmanni, even possibly serraultus or humeralis. See if you can get some clearer flank shots.


----------



## High_Body (Jan 3, 2008)

ya im going to try hard to get some better shots for you guys....

like i said before when i bought him he was just skin and bones... hes slowly putting on weight...

what do you guys sugest i do to feed him? should i drop a mini shrimp in there 1ce a day? 
is there something that i can feed him or do to bulk him up faster?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Bong) (Jan 7, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I say Eigenmanni


From those pics I would agree, FEED THAT BAD BOY!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like an eigenmanni but I'd say beef it up some more and than take some better shots.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> BioTeAcH Posted Today, 08:42 AM
> Definitely not a sanchezi. I'm with Giggles and Brace on this one...eigenmanni, even possibly serraultus or humeralis. See if you can get some clearer flank shots.


Agree, except "humeralis". Do get better photos, but collection point is a must.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Serrulatus or Eigenmanni


----------



## High_Body (Jan 3, 2008)

ok i just upgraded from a 30gal to a 55 gal...Very excited... so i had to put him in a bucket so i could transfer the water over. I took a bunch of shots and only had this one come out decent... i added alot of light this time...i never really noticed the black mark much on his gill area... you can see alot more red on his rear/bottom fin and neer his stomach... hope this shot helps


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

The last picture pretty much answers the question for sure. S. eigenmanni


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow, it's looking so much healthier than before.... It's a big difference from the first pics. Congrats! ^^


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

If it's from Peru, Serrulatus will be the answer i guess...


----------



## High_Body (Jan 3, 2008)

any one else?? sill getting different answers on this little guy... aka Jon Rambo


----------

